# The Chrome OS Discussion Thread



## sygeek (May 13, 2011)

What's your thought about Google's new ChromeOS? 
Never heard about it? * Give ChromeOS a try for free*: ChromeOS Vanilla Build By Hexxeh (Unofficial)


*Other News*


> Google Chrome OS Lands on Chromebooks and Chromeboxes You Can Actually Buy
> Chrome OS Gets More Computer-y Features
> How to Make Your Own Chrome OS Chromebook


----------



## ico (May 13, 2011)

Joli OS >>>>>>> Chrome OS.


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2011)

ico said:


> Joli OS >>>>>>> Chrome OS.


JoliOS used to be better than ChromeOS. But now that ChromeOS has developed a lot, it can totally wipe the floor with JoliOS. I myself have tested both the OS and personally feel that ChromeOS is way better than JoliOS. JoliOS has even stolen many of the ChromeOS features. ChromeOS being backed up by such a large company makes JoliOS unworthy of the competition to ChromeOS (Don't get me wrong, the people at JoliOS have done an excellent job to the limit of their resources). Even JoliOS uses chromium as their Web-kit based browser, which means that Chromium itself is much more optimized as a CloudOS. ChromeOS even has it's own webapps store (Chrome Web Store), though some people criticize it as a big bookmark site. But ChromeOS has the potential and is much more optimized to be used with a WebApp store.

Unless and until you use ChromeOS for yourself, you won't believe the difference between the above 2 OSes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 13, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> But now that ChromeOS has developed a lot, it can totally wipe the floor with JoliOS. I myself have tested both the OS and personally feel that ChromeOS is way better than JoliOS.


Care to elaborate? How ChromeOS is better than JoliOS?

This is Chrome OS, yup that's it. Ignore the Ubuntu's top panel, and Virtualbox Status bar of course.
*i.imgur.com/yO93j.png

In Joli Cloud you can run even OpenOffice.org and other desktop application, can you do that in ChromeOS? At least I couldn't figure that out if you can.


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2011)

Even if  I did elaborate it, you won't necessarily agree with it (You've got different opinions) and it'll turn out to be worthless to write a long essay about ChromeOS > JoliOS.

I recommend you give the latest version of Hexxeh's unofficial Chrome OS a try (seeing is believing), ChromeOS Vanilla Build By Hexxeh (Unofficial)

But even after using it, if you still feel JoliOS > ChromeOS, well than that's your opinion (and mine is mine) .



Liverpool_fan said:


> In Joli Cloud you can run even OpenOffice.org and other desktop application, can you do that in ChromeOS? At least I couldn't figure that out if you can.



Yup you can't because Google has "Google docs", a "webapp" for editing documents online (and now with support for offline storage). It is a good alternative to OpenOffice.org.
It is a WebOS, how do you expect it to run Desktop apps when it is an OS based on the internet and the cloud (which is it's purpose) .


----------



## Apple Juice (May 14, 2011)

chrome OS = page loader OS.

Joli OS is much much better. not an opinion, but a fact.


----------



## aravind (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried Hexxeh's Vanilla build today and I have to say that this OS is yet another testimonial to the phrase 'Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication'.
But, as beautiful as the interface of Chromium (read Chrome) is, I feel the point Stallman makes is something people should think about (atleast people interested in the health of the software community in the long run).
Cloud computing is a trap, warns GNU founder | Technology | guardian.co.uk


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

aravind said:


> Cloud computing is a trap, warns GNU founder | Technology | guardian.co.uk


Cloud computing is a major part of our life, no matter how convincing he may sound, it is certainly not a "trap". Or maybe I just don't get his figure of speech.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

He is actually right. Police are totally free to check your data without a WARRANT. Where's the freedom if anyone can check YOUR data without YOUR permission or a legal warrant against you?

You can say the same for E-Mail, but I have a complete freedom to set up my own E-Mail server and use it. Is this the case for Chromebooks et al? Can I set up my own cloud server and make the Chromebook sync to that only while being compatible with all the Google Services? Firefox sync gives you a freedom of that sort and that is highly desirable IMO.

Another way is, I can totally encrypt the data and I have the key as well as passphrase for myself, that'll make it trustable as well.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 19, 2011)

Btw, in recent ASUS power user conference, I asked if there is any way that ASUS can put Chrome OS on their mobos and reply was that they considered taking that path but then it all depends on how mch interest the buyers show. 

I would love to see a mobo with built-in SoC (using HDMI for display out) powering chromeOS and then hacks to install android/meego/wp7 on the ROM


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am also tested both JoliCloud is way better than chromium os & also i'm posting this from jolicloud.
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/2729/screenshot1bap.png
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/5673/screenshotqm.png


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> He is actually right. *Police are totally free to check your data without a WARRANT*. Where's the freedom if anyone can check YOUR data without YOUR permission or a legal warrant against you?


Nope..This should help with some of your misconceptions:

*www.eff.org/files/EFF_Police_Tips_2011.pdf

*docupub.com/docs/63862c2d-a600-4450-a294-cfd79be7f601/EFF_Police_Tips_20111.png



> You can say the same for E-Mail, but I have a complete freedom to set up my own E-Mail server and use it. Is this the case for Chromebooks et al? Can I set up my own cloud server and make the Chromebook sync to that only while being compatible with all the Google Services? Firefox sync gives you a freedom of that sort and that is highly desirable IMO.
> 
> Another way is, I can totally encrypt the data and I have the key as well as passphrase for myself, that'll make it trustable as well.


Yes, but only if it's the developer version of the chromebook, you can customize it. Or even the chromium-os build at the first place. Other versions are targeted towards average users. Well, even practically, Google holds your data safer, but this excludes DDOS attacks or employee mistakes.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Nope..This should help with some of your misconceptions:
> 
> *www.eff.org/files/EFF_Police_Tips_2011.pdf



Yes that's the case when it's the matter of your own Personal Computer or your own Server. We are talking of cloud computing where you are using the infrastructure of companies like Google. And without asking you Police can just ask Google to look for your data in the cloud.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I am also tested both JoliCloud is way better than chromium os & also i'm posting this from jolicloud.


Of course Jolicloud is awesome, but in my opinion, it just doesn't beat ChromeOS.



Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes that's the case when it's the matter of your own Personal Computer or your own Server. We are talking of cloud computing where you are using the infrastructure of companies like Google. And without asking you Police can just ask Google to look for your data in the cloud.


Google denied India's government to access their database, forget about a mere police. However in SPECIAL cases, they have the right to access your information. Wouldn't you be pissed if Google didn't allow the FBI to look up some terrorists online data?

Cloud computing may be a new term for some users, but it's been for years. At this point, I have to say that it is kind of flawed, but that doesn't mean that we just have to stop looking for solutions? Let me give an example, at this point, there are cars vulnerable to accidents, or car thefts. Does that mean we should just dump it and wait until a new technology is found, or should we continue using it SO a new alternative (or a better solution) is found?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

Obviously the investigating agencies have the legal right but it should be within their juridiction. Certainly it wont' be ideal with FBI spying on Indian bureaucrats,etc? These corporations will always report for the US government anyway.
Secondly cloud computing at current state is not acceptable. Unless enough provisions are kept in mind to take care of user's security, privacy, and freedom. If done properly then obviously cloud computing offers great potential. 
Just give me a choice to encrypt my data and even host my data on my own server being 100% compatible with the infrastructure, that will be ideal. Just like Mozilla does with Firefox Sync.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Obviously the investigating agencies have the legal right but it should be within their juridiction. Certainly it wont' be ideal with FBI spying on Indian bureaucrats,etc? These corporations will always report for the US government anyway.
> Secondly cloud computing at *current state is not acceptable*. Unless enough provisions are kept in mind to take care of user's security, privacy, and freedom. If done properly then obviously cloud computing offers great potential.
> Just give me a choice to encrypt my data and even host my data on my own server being 100% compatible with the infrastructure, that will be ideal. Just like Mozilla does with Firefox Sync.


Cloud computing is acceptable, by an average user, unknown of the true facts. But, there are tonnes of drawbacks which can hold back it's efficiency. But also, look around you, all of this, this is cloud computing. Cloud computing has affected our lives DEEPLY and at the same time, it has tried to maintain it's advantages. If you call this a negative impact, I have to disagree.


----------



## ico (Jul 19, 2011)

how has it affected our lives deeply?

The day it makes filling up of sarkaari/bank forms easier, I will say it has really affected our lives.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

ico said:


> how has it affected our lives deeply?
> 
> The day it makes filling up of sarkaari/bank forms easier, I will say it has really affected our lives.


Look what you're doing now and where it has led you..Need more examples, let's talk about the non-existence of some social networking sites? Or maybe even Google?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 19, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Or maybe even Google?



Google search is not cloud computing.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 19, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Google search is not cloud computing.


Google (and it's services, most of which are cloud based). Talking about Google search, technically, it crawls the whole of the web (but of course, depending upon the site). So it does base it's results on the CLOUD's virtual servers. Also, if you didn't notice, Google stores your search queries and other BS stuff in the caallooud.


----------



## docfido86 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well! When I have to use my day-to-day office files from a Chrome (web-based) OS, I'm putting my files (and hence my work) at the mercy of 2 intermediates I could happily avoid.
1. The Internet Service Provider.
2. The Cloud Service Provider.
Why on earth would someone (quite a lot of people belong in this category) want to do that just for the sake of the 'trend' if he doesn't really gain a whole lot of advantage from it.
I mean, there's really no right way about this. It's more like which candy a person likes. From what I know (I might be grossly wrong about this), most people don't really NEED a cloud service today. I personally feel this phenomenon has to mature quite a bit.


----------

